# Dry Winter Skin - Body



## GalleyGirl (Nov 19, 2006)

What are the best products or remedies for very dry and itchy body skin?  I feel like tearing the skin off my legs, I usually get like this every winter even though I drink plenty of water.  TIA


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 19, 2006)

I LOVE Vaseline Deep Moisture Creamy formula lotion!  It comes in a small (4.5 oz) squeezy tube and this stuff works miracles for dry skin!!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 19, 2006)

the best thing you can do with dry skin is to exfoliate!!! so try and invest in a good exfoliator- i love lush's buffy bar and also clinique's sparkle skin.  With exfoliating and a really good moisturisor afterwards, your skin should feel less dry


----------



## L0VELY (Nov 19, 2006)

I love Vaseline Deep Moisture Creamy formula, too. I use it all the time in the winter. I really recommend it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 20, 2006)

I've got itchy dry skin for most of the year. A few of my favorites are: Nivea creme and L'occtaine shea butter ultra moisturizing body cream (or plain shea butter), and  The Body Shop, Almond or Brazil Nut body butter. I am a bit of a body butter fiend actually and have at least 4 different types :/

You can even try rubbing coconut oil into your skin right after a warm shower and scrub and then applying your lotion/butter of choice. You might find it too oily but my skin drinks it right up. Oh and I apply some kind of lotion in the morning as well as the night.


----------



## Alesha (Dec 20, 2006)

Exfoliate, stay away from tanning beds (esp if you are using photosensitive meds as they cause scaly skin), use cocoa butter, St Ives 24 hour moisture (within a few mins of your shower). You can also squirt your lotion into your hand, add a bit of baby oil and then moisturize. It really helps the skin!


----------



## tanitabg (Dec 20, 2006)

*dry skin*

Hi  , also  it is very  importand  what kind of   shower  liquid  you are using .  I have dry and ichy  skin   immediately after shower. From a few  months i am using liquid without SOAP (EUBOS)  to wash my  self . Ask  in a pharmacy  . It is  with  a  NEUTRAL  PH  level . 
Something else , try  to  rub  a body  lotion  or  oil ( almond, coconut )in  your  body  before  wiping  the  water  of it .


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 21, 2006)

I like origins (GloomAway and FretNot) and victoria's secrets cleansers/scrubs (vanilla lace.) Use that every few days. My all time favorite lotion is lubriderm extra dry lotion, the one with the pink top. I'm the type of person that can't get dressed without lotioning up my whole body from my toes to my ears so I suggest moisturizing AM and PM. Hope that helps


----------



## Katja (Dec 22, 2006)

*I like to exfoliate every 7-10 days with a sugar scrub.  Also my favorite moisturizers are the Body Shop Body Butters.  They make a good selection of butters, some specifically for extra dry skin, like Mango.  They run about $16 in the US.

If you're itching though, you might want to check out Aveeno products.  When I had excema, these worked wonders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 22, 2006)

i use dove's sensitive skin body wash & lotion. best skin products i've ever used!!! my legs used to itch like crazy during winter (esp after shaving) & this soothes them the second i put it on. i'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I like origins (GloomAway and FretNot) and victoria's secrets cleansers/scrubs (vanilla lace.) Use that every few days. My all time favorite lotion is lubriderm extra dry lotion, the one with the pink top. I'm the type of person that can't get dressed without lotioning up my whole body from my toes to my ears so I suggest moisturizing AM and PM. Hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gosh, I should really start lotioning like that too, I'm starting to get the dry winter skin thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I usually only lotion my legs after I shave.  My main reason why I don't is breakouts that sometimes occur in other places than my face and I'm afraid a lotion is going to aggrivate this.  Am I wrong?

And Bernadette, I couldn't find Gloom Away or Fret Not on Origins website, could you tell me a little more about why they're so awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Gosh, I should really start lotioning like that too, I'm starting to get the dry winter skin thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I usually only lotion my legs after I shave.  My main reason why I don't is breakouts that sometimes occur in other places than my face and I'm afraid a lotion is going to aggrivate this.  Am I wrong?

And Bernadette, I couldn't find Gloom Away or Fret Not on Origins website, could you tell me a little more about why they're so awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?_

 
Oh my god... I'm so sad, GloomAway and FretNot are goneeee! Whyyy does origins always do this to me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just liked the scents and that they were cleansers/scrubs, I'm lazy haha. Gloomaway was a grapefruit scent and Fretnot was a tangerine scent. What a bummer! They used to have a pomegranite cleanser/scrub that I loved that they got rid of, but I just saw that the pomegranite cleanser is back so at least there's that.

As far as lotioning causing breakouts, I know that the lubriderm I use is non-comedogenic so I would look for something like that. It's always worth a try and if you notice a problem you can stop. I'm beyond OCD when it comes to lotion. If I were stranded on a desert island I would probably lose my mind over not having lotion before anything else could kill me off! Actually I would lick my lips off from not having chapstick and bleed to death.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Oh my god... I'm so sad, GloomAway and FretNot are goneeee! Whyyy does origins always do this to me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just liked the scents and that they were cleansers/scrubs, I'm lazy haha. Gloomaway was a grapefruit scent and Fretnot was a tangerine scent. What a bummer! They used to have a pomegranite cleanser/scrub that I loved that they got rid of, but I just saw that the pomegranite cleanser is back so at least there's that.

As far as lotioning causing breakouts, I know that the lubriderm I use is non-comedogenic so I would look for something like that. It's always worth a try and if you notice a problem you can stop. I'm beyond OCD when it comes to lotion. If I were stranded on a desert island I would probably lose my mind over not having lotion before anything else could kill me off! Actually I would lick my lips off from not having chapstick and bleed to death._

 
LOLOLOLOL that is the grossest image ever, LOL!!!  I know how you feel, though, I'm that way about washing my face like way too many times each day.  At least yours is a healthy addiction!  When I go lotion hunting and I'll be sure to read labels and make sure it says "non-comodogencic".  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------

